# Silicon Penis... guy spends 6 years injecting his penis with silicon



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2011)

Silicon Penis silicone penile implants 6 years injecting penis with silicone


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2011)

Why did I click on that link??


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2011)

That guy has some Major junk... Does it get hard?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look at his facial expressions while he holds his "blob", dude is sick in the head.  He deserves a kick in the nuts.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 12, 2011)

it looks infected......what was that movie with Michael Keaton years ago "Johnny Dangerously"....there was a clip in there about eliphantitis of the nuts


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 12, 2011)

That guy touches kids in his spare time for sure.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> Silicon Penis silicone penile implants 6 years injecting penis with silicone





You are now going to get Hagar restarted on this!!  I hope Hagar never see's this!!!  LMAO!

But, oddly enough, this post and that link did not bother me.  

Probably, because it came from you and/or I'm no longer shocked to what men do to their penises thanks to Hagar!!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

Who is "Tracer"??


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

david said:


> Who is "Tracer"??



A robot, obviously...


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> A robot, obviously...



Oh, I didn't know to connect the two together.  You see, I have "hagaroiditis" now.  When he post things in a reply, none of it seems relevant to the topic leading to make me believe that he is just off in another world.  Whereas, his reply seems to lead to body parts! LMAO!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

david said:


> Oh, I didn't know to connect the two together.  You see, I have "hagaroiditis" now.  When he post things in a reply, none of it seems relevant to the topic leading to make me believe that he is just off in another world.  Whereas, his reply seems to lead to body parts! LMAO!!



You need a vacation bro!


----------



## jlacap (Feb 12, 2011)

i have an average size penis.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

jlacap said:


> i have an average size penis.



And, what do "you" consider as average size?


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 12, 2011)

holy shit 6 years and thats what you got man what a dumbasss


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 12, 2011)

epic fail


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't figured out what the purpose of that is.  Would a woman find that attractive if her man whip that out??


----------



## mp340 (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought I had seen the stupidest thing already, I think this topped it. 

What in the hell... just a fucking blob of silicon, I can see the boat loads of sex he getting from that --- NOT!


----------



## TwisT (Feb 12, 2011)

mp340 said:


> I thought I had seen the stupidest thing already, I think this topped it.
> 
> What in the hell... just a fucking blob of silicon, I can see the boat loads of sex he getting from that --- NOT!





I agree.

-T


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow...I would think that after the first few months you'd realize this wasn't going exactly to plan and call it off.  It takes a whole other level of dedication to the cause if you continue for 6 years hoping that it would get better with time.  I'll stick to tiger pumpin and internet porn.  I bet that guy can't even get off anymore without electro-stimulation or some other fetish I don't even want to know about.


----------



## Never QB (Feb 12, 2011)

WTF?  That is like a male version of a Blue Waffle.


----------

